# Smoked Bacon Wrapped Shrimp Alfredo W/Qview



## ronp (May 3, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with shrimp, only done them once and were dry.
I decided to try something different after reading a few posts thanks for some ideas.



Wrapped in turkey bacon.



MES window Qview.



Nice. One missing for a test, yum



I use this for the base.



And this.



This was really good. I had the smoker at 150' and used some Alder wood for a light touch. I think I have it down on shrimp now, thanks all.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## pignit (May 3, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*







The problem I had with smoking the shrimp with bacon is by the time the bacon got crispy the shrimp was way overdone. It was still good but would have been much better if the bacon hadn't taken so long to crisp. Did the turkey bacon crisp up faster than the regular bacon?


----------



## rivet (May 3, 2009)

YUM and excellent! Nice idea, Ron. Well done.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2009)

Looks good Ron. Glad it turned out good.


----------



## azrocker (May 3, 2009)

Looks good. I have been looking at alder I would like to give it a try. Thanks Ron, great idea!


----------

